# Question regarding dump trucks and salt....



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Any suggestions when it comes to the salt inside the dump box when it wont slide down easily without having to slam the box up and down 20 times to move it down. 

One suggestion was a box vibrator but I can not seem to find one that would do the job. 
(I have the vibrators on my smaller snow ex 6000 but they are POS's)

Any sugguestions would help.....TIA


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought a trailer that had a teflon sheet over the top of it. I cut it up and put it in my dump inserts. It works great!! Raise the box a little and touch the brakes it does the trick


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Where would you find a piece a Teflon that large


----------



## Stang977 (Feb 3, 2004)

We have used these liners (Quicksilver) with great success. Salt, Asphalt, Rock, Compost, ect.

http://www.boedeker.com/qsilver.htm

Rich


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*plastic*

i do not no about teflon (expensive) but try calling a shop that sell's repair parts for van type trailer's they have a scuff sheet that they put on the bottom of trailers to prevent scoffing the bottom wall's with fork trucks .i new 1 guy that lined the bottom of his dump body to make a poor mans liner to keep stuff from sticking .the place he got it from was jim hawk truck trailers http://wwwjht.com/ they have locations all over


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

always keep your box clean and free of frozen debris like salt, dirt, etc... 

if it's a small amount, like 2 tones, as soon as they load you, tilt your box and move all the salt into a pile at the back.

the salt sticks worse when the bed is wet, so by moving the salt to the back of the bed right away, it seems to prevent alot of the sticking. It will also stop the salt from freezing in a 3" layer across the box. (it does spread out when you drive)

try not to leave the salt in your box over night, as it freezes a layer to the box and causes more salt to bung up.

you can try painting on a coat of rust paint too, but it will probably just come off after 3-4 times. Personally I don't use anything. But with an aluminum box you will get less sticking.



Personally, when I buy a new dump in the spring I'm going to make the box heated. Because it's handy for asphalt jobs and I think it might stop salt from freezing up in my box. I'm not sure why more people don't do this as it's an inexpensive option to add a heated box.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

You need to call Bob Church at Karrier, he is the harness,controller and vibrator wizzard. I just bought a set up from Bob for my Downeaster Dump insert and it was the best workmanship that I have seen in years.

Regards Mike


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

They do have slippery paint. I can't remember the name of it though. We have used it on the farm with great results. They do sell poly liners at most semi trailer places.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

also, you can make your own vibrator for the dump truck bed using an old starter. You affix a piece of rubber to the output shaft so it spins and beats up against the bed.

I just finished making one and will let you know how it works.


----------



## 04red2500 (Dec 21, 2007)

Go the cheap way go to home depot and get a hammer size is up to you the bigger ones work a little better. Lift the box all the way up and hit one of the rails under the box a couple times its always worked for us. Its very rare that that doesnt work and if that doesnt work i dont think a vibrator is going to help you either.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

04red2500;499690 said:


> Go the cheap way go to home depot and get a hammer size is up to you the bigger ones work a little better. Lift the box all the way up and hit one of the rails under the box a couple times its always worked for us. Its very rare that that doesnt work and if that doesnt work i dont think a vibrator is going to help you either.


haha real mens logic if it dosent work get a bigger hammer. company i workd for always kept the salt trucks full and inside the shop. the beds were nothing special done to them. i think the salt and stuff always dumping out of them kept the beds pretty smooth. bed up tap the brakes. u usally get a better jerk when the bed hits the bottom stop and not the top. but maybe that was just the truck i was in. and with a good central hydro if u close the valve real quick it will jerk the bed


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

spray some diesel on the bed floor before loading..works good...cheap


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

1/2 gallon of diesel mixed with 2 cups dish soap works good.. put it in a sprayer and coat the bed.... I've also heard of sprinkling powered laundry detergant on the bed before loading too


----------



## charlefoxtrtot (Oct 26, 2003)

*Do a Search...*

1.Vibco bed vibrators- very heavy duty, will do the job on a tractor trailer dump.

2. Dump bed liner

I have both in both of my dumps, what a difference, no sticking of anything.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

www.superslide.com. It is Slick!


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

go 2 lowes and buy a tarp


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do not offer salting services to your clients.


----------

